# TP linux



## mr.manu_143 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dear sir ,
i wanna know abut TP linux and its functions ,basic troubleshooting and can u plz sent the link were i get information abut that ,better i need a pdf file abut it 
your faithfully 
manu


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have never heard of TP Linux. Is it a distribution, or a program? A little more information would be helpful.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

> TPLinux is one of the most flexible Linux-based store solutions available on the global market.
> Coupled with its versatility of use, outstanding integration mechanisms and the experience gained with over 50,000 TPLinux installations worldwide, TPLinux is ideal both for modernizing store IT and for migrating and using established POS hardware platforms.



Linux for stores? Never heard of this before but here's the site i got that quote from.


Wincor Nixdorf TPLinux


Steve


----------

